# Printing Without Color Ink



## bobbyjim (May 7, 2005)

My printer has run out of color ink. I don't care about color and black is all I need. Will it harm the printer to leave the cartrige dry? If so is there a way around this?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

We can not answer this question without make/model of printer.


----------



## bobbyjim (May 7, 2005)

I have 3 HP printers, 660C, 932C and a 750xi. I don't need color and it would be nice if I could leave the color cartrige empty.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I think all of these will operate with empty color tanks. If so, it will do no harm.


----------



## elnotas (Aug 17, 2005)

I have the same problem, cant print with empty color inks. My printer is Epson stylus C86 photo edition. When i bought it, i asked if i could print with empty color inks, and the said me that it's posible, why i cant?...

thanks


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Epson's do not have a printhead & inktank all together like some of the other brands. With empty tanks it sucks a lot of air into the tubes and causes problems when you do add ink again, therefore they will not print when empty.


----------

